# TesterKorea 0 shipping problem? Manual order ?



## BelleBeryl (Feb 23, 2014)

I was trying  to do a TesterKorea order and came accross the  0 shipping problem. I tried all advice on Tester Korea

Nothing works for me still 0 shipping.

I read the manual order information but not sure how this works. Did anyone do manual order?  And could you pay with cc? Or cc with paypal?


----------

